# Need Help W/ Tree ID



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

I pulled this out of a burn pile today. It seems heavy for its size. No smell when cut. Bark is kind of smooth. If anyone lives on the eastern shore of VA, there's about 20 acres of clear cut just laying there for the taking with a big sign on the road that says "Free Firewood". It's on rt13 north in New Church, VA just before the VA/MD line. A lot of small junk, but plenty of big stuff if you dig a little. Found this there and there's plenty more like it.
Thanks, Brad​


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Can you provide a picture of the leaves? That is usually the easiest way to identify a tree species.

G


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I am not 100% sure of the species (beech ?)...but I like this. That looks like a nice crotch slab hiding in there


----------



## maplehillfrm (Nov 23, 2008)

before I scrolled down and seen darens reply, I said beech as well, I have a bunch of them up in my woods, that gets my vote, pat nice find


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like Beech to me. (Just worked with several huge Beech trees myself).


----------



## 42Hickorysouth (Nov 24, 2008)

I was thinking cotton wood, if it isn't beech.


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> Can you provide a picture of the leaves? That is usually the easiest way to identify a tree species.
> 
> G


 Unfortunately no leaves. I think the tree was cut last year and bulldozed from the original location. I'll post another pic when I slice it open.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I'll go with beech as well. There's no mistaking its bark but looks like the burn pile/handling altered its appearance a little. 

Beech makes good firewood equal to red oak. It can have interlocking grain making it hard to split. It's hard to keep it from warping during drying. Saw thick and add a lot of weight to the pile.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Definatly Beech. 

Cotton wood bark is much thicker and fiberous. 

Prepare youself because Beech is "hard" wood! Smells awesome when you cut it.


----------

